# Need advice...



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

So I am looking to getting some bass gear, but I really have no clue when it comes to bass rods, bait casters, line etc.

I need a rod, reel and line.

What brands should I look at?

What brands should I avoid?

Basically I am just looking for an all around bass set up that will see a lot of time on the Jordan River and then be able to fish lakes when needed.

Thanks in advance.

Edit: Just to keep the confusion to a minimum, I am talking spin gear, not fly fishing gear. :mrgreen:


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

You present and interesting challenge. I am not sure if I could pick just one rod only because you are going to limit yourself to what you can throw but I will try. I am also not sure what your budget is but you want something with a little backbone. I would recommend a medium powered rod with xtra fast action. If you are looking for a spinning rod get the I would recommend a 7' St. Croix Avid. The model number is AVS70MF. The cost is $180. I would go with a Daiwa Exceller 2000 reel spooled with Suffix Siege 8lb line. That rod should handle many situations.

HockeyMan


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

HockeyMan said:


> You present and interesting challenge. I am not sure if I could pick just one rod only because you are going to limit yourself to what you can throw but I will try. I am also not sure what your budget is but you want something with a little backbone. I would recommend a medium powered rod with xtra fast action. If you are looking for a spinning rod get the I would recommend a 7' St. Croix Avid. The model number is AVS70MF. The cost is $180. I would go with a Daiwa Exceller 2000 reel spooled with Suffix Siege 8lb line. That rod should handle many situations.
> 
> HockeyMan


I totally agree on the exceler for a great reel. The spinning reel is great, and I have heard good things about the baitcaster too.

As far as rods, You can start small, and build from there I have an ultra low budget baitcasting combo that works out great. It's the Shimano Convergence rod 6'6" Medium, and the Daiwa Megaforce reel. For the whole setup you should be around $100. For the baity, make sure you put on at least 12# test. A lot of Trout guys will get one and then throw on 6 to 8 pound test, causing many backlashes and curse words! I just bought a 1000 yard spool of Stren 12# bug game, and it works really well. The spool was only like $6.

If you want to spend a bit more Guita on a setup here are some suggestions. ** Note that I'm a bass fishing noob**

Rod (I like 6'6" to 7' rods):
Any Carrot Stick. I love the sensitivity! ($150)
Powell Max rods (Just reduced the price to around $140)

Reel:
Pflueger Summitt $150. Decent reel for the price. I blew the anti reverse out of one, but had it replaced.
Abu Garcia Revo SX $160. These are MONEY!!! Dang nice reels.

Come out some time and I'll let you test drive some.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. Cheech thanks for the offer. I will take you up on it.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

+1 on the St. Croix rods. I have one but its a level down from the Avid but I still love it. Sportsmans Warehouse in Provo has a bin at the back with a ton of rods marked down more than 50%. They have or had a few St. Crooix, Diawa, Quantum, Shimano and a few other brands in there.

Other brands I like for rods are Diawa, All Star and Fenwick.


----------

